# Harrison 9" Lathe



## Steve1963 (Apr 6, 2020)

I have just been trying to get my lathe ready and noticed a crack on the chuck. I have now removed it and have searched Ebay for a replacement but to no avail, so I have just ordered a chuck from Banggod (SANOU K11-125) I have checked the dimensions and in theory it should fit my current back plate (Fingers Crossed), anyway has anyone else got a similar lathe, and have any of you fitted one of these chucks, and are they any good.

I'm new to machining, not done it for years and years, but really looking forward to getting back into it.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## mikey (Apr 6, 2020)

Too bad it cracked ... you're going from a Pratt Burnerd to an asian import. As long as the OD of the back plate and chuck are close, you'll be able to fit it. Might require you to drill and tap some holes is all.


----------



## Steve1963 (Apr 6, 2020)

mikey said:


> Too bad it cracked ... you're going from a Pratt Burnerd to an asian import. As long as the OD of the back plate and chuck are close, you'll be able to fit it. Might require you to drill and tap some holes is all.


I know Mikey, but the PB chuck was also damaged on the jaws, the slide mechanism had snapped off, so it must have gotten jammed or someone previously has hit it with something. Its a type 58 and I did fine one locally today for 100 Pounds, but the fixing holes were too small, i know I could have probably drilled them out, but you know, for the level of stuff I'm going to be doing, I'm sure the Chinese/Asian chuck wont be all that bad.
I scoured youtube looking for video clips of the SANOU, and most came back OK, they just said to strip it down and file off the rough internal burrs, so fingers crossed it may be ok. I can always keep my eyes on the lookout for another PB chuck, fingers crossed


----------



## mikey (Apr 6, 2020)

Its a 3 jaw for first operations work so you'll do fine. I have no direct experience with Sanou but from the few comments I've seen, the owners seem to be satisfied with the quality of the machine work.

Really nice lathe, by the way!


----------



## Steve1963 (Apr 6, 2020)

mikey said:


> Its a 3 jaw for first operations work so you'll do fine. I have no direct experience with Sanou but from the few comments I've seen, the owners seem to be satisfied with the quality of the machine work.
> 
> Really nice lathe, by the way!


Thanks, i bought it a couple of years ago from some poor guy who found himself getting divorced through no fault on his part, and had advertised it on ebay UK, i felt so sorry for him (I'm divorced as well   that I bought that and a Harrison Horizontal Milling Machine, which I didn't really want, but the guy was desperate, so i didnt even haggle, just paid him his asking price. I am now trying to get it sorted, not even looked at the milling machine, god only knows what that will require to get it back on its feet. No doubt I will be asking for more advice once I try to sort that out
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve1963 (Apr 6, 2020)

Here's the Harrison Horizontal Mill


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello and welcome

I've also read good things about the Sanou chucks and I bet it will work the treat for what you need.

Those are really nice machines you have and I'm sure they would be sad if you separated them since they've been together for so long. That's a really nice sized horizontal machine and there's a reason so many were built, rigidity can be far better than vertical mills for many operations I'm told. Also, vertical heads can be adapted if needed, not so much the other way around.

You've found the right place for this hobby as we have members right around the world. Don't be afraid to ask any question or just add to the conversation, this is a friendly place.


Cheers,

John


----------



## Steve1963 (Apr 7, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> I've also read good things about the Sanou chucks and I bet it will work the treat for what you need.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement and kind words John.
I will post an update once the chuck arrives, and will start to do a few posts once I start to try and fathom out the Mill :-( wish me luck
ATB
Steve


----------



## Steve1963 (Apr 7, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> I've also read good things about the Sanou chucks and I bet it will work the treat for what you need.
> 
> ...


Thanks John, much appreciated


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome. I don't have a lathe like yours, but how did the chuck crack like that?


----------



## Steve1963 (Apr 7, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Welcome. I don't have a lathe like yours, but how did the chuck crack like that?


hello
to be honest I dont really know, it was obviously done before I bought the Lathe, The Lathe has been sat in my garage for over 2 years, as I work overseas, and it's only with the Lockdown in the UK (COVID-19) that i have had the time to start sorting things out in my workshop.
I started to strip the lathe down to clean it and was operating the chuck when I noticed the crack.
Also one of the jaw guides was damaged, so i removed the chuck completely and took the jaws off and thats when you could see that it was no longer fit for use.
Cheers
Steve


----------

